# Headlight conversion



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Leds come in different lumens which can make things difficult for oncoming drivers. They do make LED headlights/foglights that are plug and play (although they are still considered conversion kits). Just be sure all the upgrades you do are canbus compatible to avoid error messages or blinking lights.

These are the headlights I put in my 2011 Cruze and my dad's 2006 Pontiac Torrent in December. The nice thing about them is that the position of the retainer ring can be adjusted so that when the bulb is locked in place, the leds match the position of the halogen bulb filament.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/high-beam-and-low-beam-headlight-bulb/h13-led-fanless-headlight-conversion-kit-with-internal-drivers-4000-lumensset/3926/8561/


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

And these are the ones I'll be getting for my fogs when it gets warm enough for me to crawl underneath the car.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...h-compact-heat-sink-4000-lumensset/3933/8569/


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tollejrcharles said:


> I have stock assemblies, however I've read that installing LED bulbs can be blinding for other drivers.


They most certainly can. It's not a light output issue, but a focus issue. The stock housings were designed for bulbs that create the light from a very certain place - a very thin line where the filament is. Any light that can't mimic that exactly is going to have focus issues and splatter light where it shouldn't be. 

A bit heavy on the hype, but good information:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> They most certainly can. It's not a light output issue, but a focus issue. The stock housings were designed for bulbs that create the light from a very certain place - a very thin line where the filament is. Any light that can't mimic that exactly is going to have focus issues and splatter light where it shouldn't be.
> 
> A bit heavy on the hype, but good information:


this

i have the led bulbs in my cruze, theyre bright, but theyre not kosher, there is glare

currently building a hid retrofit to be proper


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

There really is no headlight LEDs for the stock housing, even one of our vendors, Diode Dynamics agrees.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> There really is no headlight LEDs for the stock housing, even one of our vendors, Diode Dynamics agrees.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


You mean that there really isn't a PERFECT LED headlight for the stock housing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> You mean that there really isn't a PERFECT LED headlight for the stock housing.


Picky Ricky!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Blasirl said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Aboard!<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/welcome.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Welcome" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Yeah, no LED that's perfect....or legal, properly focused, properly sized, proper weight, proper light dispersion....Etc.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OK OK I get it ...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

blasirl said:


> ok ok i get it ...


lol.


----------

